

Greg Egan - resdirector
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Egan

======
resdirector
_He specialises in hard science fiction stories with mathematical and quantum
ontology themes, including the nature of consciousness. Other themes include
genetics, simulated reality, posthumanism, mind uploading, sexuality,
artificial intelligence, and the superiority of rational naturalism over
religion._

Might be of interest to the HN community.

